
CrashFirefox.com - moloch
http://crashfirefox.com
======
tomohawk
My firefox with noscript did not crash

~~~
zcid
Hmm, I haven't checked the code yet, but Firefox 37 on Arch with NoScript
crashed for me on a reload. I just got the noscript detection the first time.

------
majke
Not a bug! The crash is as intended! (at least in chrome)

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=432559](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=432559)

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
It breaks things, so it's an issue.

It may not be one that they intend to fix, but it's still an issue regardless.

------
rsuelzer
Actually, it didn't crash my firefox 40.0a . It asked me eventually if I would
like to stop running scripts on this page. Which I did and I am now typing
this using the same Firefox instance. Only it now is using 4.6gb of memory. :)

~~~
rsuelzer
If anyone cares, here is a screen shot of the result on nightly build.
[http://imgur.com/j0T7Fjh](http://imgur.com/j0T7Fjh)

~~~
minot
This is what I got...
[https://i.imgur.com/wZAfZhN.png](https://i.imgur.com/wZAfZhN.png)

------
thyrsus
When it detected noscript, it replaced the page with this:

    
    
        <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0">AAAA.........
    

...as displayed with ^U, except the "AAAA...." wasn't visible until I pasted
it in this text box. I'm not sure, but I suspect the length of the AAAAs was
growing rapidly. There's a lot of memory and more than one core on this
system, so I think I killed the tab, which appeared only as a blank page,
before it became too destructive.

------
DigitalSea
As a Firefox user I can confirm this does indeed crash Firefox. It however
also crashes Chrome to an extent (at least on Windows) you get the aw snap
page shortly after it loads.

Seems like it just overloads the browser using this technique in the URL:
data:text/html,<script>location+=location+'A'.repeat(100000000);</script> \- I
haven't tested in any other browser, but to me that technique would crash any
browser, probably even worse on mobile.

------
Manishearth
See also:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=8529794](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=8529794)

Context:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1105796](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1105796)

------
nunsncustard
Try running 'curl' on that URL (NQSFW). You can see what it's doing with the
loop majke pointed out.

------
cozzyd
Hmm, it started using a bunch of CPU and memory, but I kill -9ed it before it
actually died by itself.

------
soylentcola
It was like knowing the link is a Rickroll and clicking on it anyway...

Did indeed crash Firefox 37.0.1.

------
windlep
Seriously, no disclaimer that this will hang Firefox, and will likely lock up
a system for 20+ seconds before it will let you kill Firefox (linux)?
(Thankfully I run linux in a vmware image, so I can go play a game while
waiting for linux to figure out the process went rogue)

I didn't realize HN was the new 4chan/8chan. Sigh.

~~~
andrewchambers
I don't know what you expected.

~~~
M8
A big label on the page saying "Not really, FF is rock-solid. Have a nice day
HN!"?

------
malkia
Got a crash on Chrome (Linux)

------
mijoharas
content in case it crashes your browser and you're interested:

    
    
        data:text/html,<script>location+=location+'A'.repeat(100000000);</script>

------
Mizza
Hung, but eventually recovered on 37.

Not really sure what I was expecting.

------
skidoo
Well that's just mean.

